# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 7/7



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be excellent. While some anglers are still 
working shallow water, most have moved out to deeper water to find their fish. 
For walleyes, some of the better areas include the Golden Highway, Monkey 
Ridge, the Howard Farm, the rip rap along hwy?s 281 and 19, Holy Bay, Scooters 
Point, Old Mill & New Mill, the Ft. Totten/Cactus area, Foughty?s Point, and 
Haybale Bay. In these areas anglers are trolling cranks such as shad raps, 
jointed shads, and hornets; trolling bottom bouncers with spinners tipped with 
leeches or nightcrawlers; or slip bobbering in the trees. Pike continue to be 
caught along with walleyes in most areas. White bass are being found by some 
anglers with small schools scattered around the lake. Shore fisherman are 
doing quite good as well. The better areas include the bridges around the 
lake, the rip rap along Hwy 19 in the north end of Creel Bay, and the rip rap 
on Hwy 57 between the dike and Acorn Ridge. Good Luck and Good Fishing!!!


----------

